# "Problème" de firmware sur iPod touch 2G



## kjunger (15 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Une petite question : je possède depuis bientôt 2 ans un iPod touch 2G 8Go. Il est actuellement sous iOS 4.2.1 (je crois) mais je le trouve un peu trop lent, et j'aimerais réinstaller le firmware 3.1.3. Est-ce possible ? Merci à l'avance


----------



## badmonkeyman (18 Décembre 2011)

Salut,

oui, allez sur ce site : http://www.felixbruns.de/iPod/firmware/ 
téléchargez le firmware 3.1.3 pour iPod Touch 2G
branchez votre iPod sur votre ordinateur
faites une sauvegarde
cliquez sur "restaurer" en maintenant la touch Shift enfoncé (Majuscule) 
sélectionnez le firmware
laissez faire la restauration 3.1.3 sur votre iPod

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

